

Jeopardy vs Watson day 1 videos - pzxc

Here's the videos for day 1 of IBM's Watson playing Jeopardy.<p>part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfNBWJTGEEA
part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtHlxzOXgYs<p>Tomorrow is double and final jeopardy.
======
maguay
Is there anywhere online to watch it? I'd even be willing to pay for it on
iTunes, but doesn't look like it's there.

FYI I'm in Thailand and do not have cable/satellite since the 'net works for
almost everything else

------
CoachRufus87
Thank you.

------
rick_2047
Although I can understand that this is a very interesting thing to watch, but
I still think this is piracy and should not be advertised on HN.

